# 내며



## Meyna

Hey there peeps!

I came across this word: 그는 큰 소리를 내며 울었다.

Just curious what is 내며 because I thought that 내 means 'I'?


----------



## Peacewithyu

내며(from a verb '내다') is not related to 내(means I or me).
I 'm not sure that it makes sense in English, but roughly speaking, the sentence means that 'he cried(그는 울었다), *making a big sound*(큰 소리를 내며).' That is, it means he wept noisily.


----------



## maengsu

Hi. 
from the contexts of your sentence, '내' is just a part of the verb, '내다'.
 '내다' has various meanings, but in this sentence, when it comes with nouns related to sounds like '큰 소리', it means to make the noise. 

And as you mentioned, '내' is also a form of 'I', although that is not the correct meaning of '내' in this sentence. 
I know, it's confusing. 
FYI, in case you may wonder, here's a translation for your sentence. 

"He cried, making a big noise."


----------



## Meyna

maengsu said:


> Hi.
> from the contexts of your sentence, '내' is just a part of the verb, '내다'.
> '내다' has various meanings, but in this sentence, when it comes with nouns related to sounds like '큰 소리', it means to make the noise.
> 
> And as you mentioned, '내' is also a form of 'I', although that is not the correct meaning of '내' in this sentence.
> I know, it's confusing.
> FYI, in case you may wonder, here's a translation for your sentence.
> 
> "He cried, making a big noise.



Thank *you* so much for letting me know!


----------

